# andalusian



## iluvdrafters (Jul 24, 2002)

what does this term mean in the pigeon world?

also, i am considering purchasing a pair of lahores. i understand they might be a bit bigger than the pigeons i normally raise (frillbacks, ogos, am. fantails, etc). can anybody tell me a little bit about lahores?

thanks!
susie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please see the following:

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/INDIGOHTML.html 

http://home.iprimus.com.au/spud1/pigeon_pictures.htm 


In the second link the second row, third picture is supposed to show the Andalusian coloration.

Terry Whatley


----------



## jwt (Dec 19, 2002)

it's a color that is a mix of red, brown and black.there is also a color called indigo check that looks like it but a little more red than black.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That bird in the second row-third picture looks identical to my hooded tumbler "Sebastian". The head and orange eyes are absolutely identical! He is more of the brown coloring, and his feathers are so soft and fluffy, so different from my homers. He's got unusual light to dark brown and looks like a brown feather duster!! Thank you very much for sharing this . Treesa


----------

